# Anyone gonna be @ Folk Life 2018?



## beersalt (Apr 3, 2018)

Gonna be trying to attend the annual Folk Life Festival in Seattle,WA this year. It’s held at the end of May- and I’m gonna be round there bangin’ on a washboard, and hoping to jam with any and all.
It’s also cohesive with apple picking season, (so I’ve heard) and may be a good opportunity for some decent seasonal $$.
Anyone ever been?


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 3, 2018)

This sounds like a blast! I folking LOVE folk! Wish I was still on the road. 

Have fun, and safe travels!


----------



## beersalt (Apr 3, 2018)

Should be, hopefully!
Thanks man.
Looking forward to meeting some more traveling musicians. @Coywolf there’s always next year!


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Apr 3, 2018)

I used to go to Folklife every year but I haven't been for a few years because I got tired of running into folks I didn't like because everyone in Seattle goes. 

Also in recent years the police presence at Folklife has gotten crazy. SPD sends out hundreds of cops to patrol the area on bike and foot looking to bust folks for smoking weed or drinking in public. Ironically enough, they didn't give a shit about people smoking weed there back when recreational use was illegal. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

That said, it can still be a cool event to go to for the music and to meet folks. There are always tons of traveling kids and you'll have no trouble finding other musicians to jam with. If you find a good group to busk with you could definitely make a good amount of money. One year my friends and I brought kazoos to Folklife and tried to busk with them as a joke and people actually gave us money. 

Anyway, I'll probably bus down to Seattle for it this year to check it out and would be down to meet up with any StP folks who may find themselves there. Maybe I'll try to get another jaw harp to join the musical fun.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 4, 2018)

I'll be there! We should totally have an StP mob! the only time i've been was in 2012, and here's a video of it (warning i start drunkenly and hysterically laughing towards the end):


----------



## beersalt (Apr 5, 2018)

Holy shit, @Matt Derrick your laugh brings me so much joy.
I'm in favor of this mob!
Let's fuck shit up, and continue to laugh 'till we die!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Apr 7, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> I'll be there! We should totally have an StP mob! the only time i've been was in 2012, and here's a video of it (warning i start drunkenly and hysterically laughing towards the end)



I think 2012 is the only year I went too. I just remember Hail Seizures was there and I was shroomin out and I went to see Calvin Johnson do a solo thing and he started pretending to have a seizure on stage and drooling down his chin lmao. It was a weird time, but fun. I might go this year, cuz Im from PNW and I need to get back there sometime this year.


----------



## BlueGirl (Apr 12, 2018)

sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 14, 2018)

BlueGirl said:


> sounds pretty awesome!



are you coming out? despite my need to settle down and work for a bit, i'm still planning on coming out for this to hang out with folks.


----------



## NomadFisherman (Apr 23, 2018)

Broetje orchards in Pasco hires all the time, but understand Apple's in general is a migrant job and if they are getting paid by the bin they are going to have there kids and family helping them. So for you 4-8 bins they are doing 15-20. I said fuck that and went into the factory for hourly pay. The housing there is pretty nice no booze allowed though. It's 6 people to a 3 bedroom house 2 fridges and a back porch. I left cause they put some old dude in our house and he was a royal pain in the ass always bitching to housing lady about me and my buddy. We played video games in the living room blah blah blah.


----------



## BlueGirl (Apr 29, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> are you coming out? despite my need to settle down and work for a bit, i'm still planning on coming out for this to hang out with folks.



Very well may be a possibility! damn it would be pretty damn nice to get to Seattle, and an awesome fkng excuse to get my ass up there if i do say so myself!!! I am highly highly considering it!! You'll be there 100%? lol. Now if i can make it from black hole hell pit, FL.. you have no excuse not to be!! LOL


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (May 10, 2018)

Plan on it.


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (May 10, 2018)

wISDOM said:


> Plan on it.


 
I plan on being there.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 10, 2018)

hell yeah, gonna have an stp crew going on!


----------

